# Your Fave Frog



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats your fave frog, and how easy is it to care for?

Been looking at getting a frog for a while but cant seem to find the perfect one for myself!
They are all lovely!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

dendrobate azureus, deffinatly my favourite.. but dont have any yet!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

oh that is lovely, bright blue!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Dyscophus antongilii, Tomato frog. Breviceps adspersus, Rain frog and Phyllomedusa Sauvagei, Painted waxy monkey frog are my favourites, and of those, i keep the Phyllomedusa currently but have kept D.antongilii. But it's each to their own, you may like something completely different!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Here's some pictures...credit to original photographers

Tomato frog...Photo owned by Tony Phelps, reknowned for his knowledge of Adders but was curator of the now defunct Poole Aquarium, probably where he took this photo.










Here's the Breviceps, Rain frog...great little faces on them..










and a Waxy monkey phyllomedusa...


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

the tomato frog is so cute! that second one is the weirdest frog ive ever seen!:lol2:


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

lol...nice fat frogs! :2thumb:
love the tomato frog!! SO COOL!

i love _vietnamese mossy tree frogs..._they look AMAZING! 
& 
_red eyed tree frogs_, obviously....THEIR EYES!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> Whats your fave frog, and how easy is it to care for?
> 
> Been looking at getting a frog for a while but cant seem to find the perfect one for myself!
> They are all lovely!


African Bullfrogs are my favourite. Impressive looking animals with an amazing feeding response. Very easy to care for. This is Adibisi


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

my favs are whites tree frogs, they are so funny, not a night goes by when one of them doesn't make me laugh.
I love dart frogs for their colours and for the fact they are awake in the day, so my kids can see them too.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

I love all horned frogs, dwarf pyxie frogs and white lipped tree frogs


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

yep darts are amazing......
just out of interest does any one know this dart:










its from a thread on here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-pictures/288211-few-dart-frogs-we-have.html

i love the colours but have no clue what one it is...


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

Frosch828 said:


> yep darts are amazing......
> just out of interest does any one know this dart:
> 
> 
> ...


from what i know, i think its an oophaga sylvatica "koi" or "redwhite" but im not to sure
if i could have any frog in the world it would be a breeding pair of _Atelopus zeteki but they are the rarest frog on the planet so i would like a breeding pair of dendrobates histrionicus "blue ban morph" or a breeding pair of dendrobates lehmanni "red banded" but yet again i will have to have a lot of money and connections to get them lol
but at the moment im fine with my pair of oophaga pumilio bastimentos lol
_


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

personally top of my wish list is.

cruziohyla craspedopus. but got more chance of platting fog than seeing one never mind getting one.


for personality my favourites have to be scaphiophryne madagascariensis not the brightest coloured frog but full of personality.

as for the dysscophus antoglii
they are now on the iucn red list endagered category and cites listed so you shouldn't be able to get them any more.
dyscophus guinetti on the other hand, the false tomato frog is still widely available and is frequently captive bread.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I kept the antongilii years ago now, they were readily available then but that was before the ban, the guineti 'false' tomato frogs - may get some more of these in future, still very attractive frogs when adult and don't deserve the 'false' tag imho.


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

ceratophrys ornata cross cranwelli
aka fantasy horned frog, there is a cranwelli in my signiture, and they are stupidly easy to care for


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

nighthunte29 said:


> ceratophrys ornata cross cranwelli
> aka fantasy horned frog, there is a cranwelli in my signiture, and they are stupidly easy to care for


Agreed, Ceratophrys are great. Love the Cornuta, but shame they have 'favourite frogs' too


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

nighthunte29 said:


> ceratophrys ornata cross cranwelli
> aka fantasy horned frog, there is a cranwelli in my signiture, and they are stupidly easy to care for


Btw, i've noticed that alot of Fantasy frogs in the trade are cranwelli x ornata but have always thought that a 'true' Fantasy frog was a cross between cornuta and either cranwelli/ornata, can't remember which of the latter species but was sure Phillippe de Vosjoli developed this hybrid in the 90's - always Cornuta plus one or the other?. I remember when they first became available, and am sure you were looking at 3 figures in order to acquire one. Nevertheless, the ornata x cranwelli cross is still a stunning anuran!.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

albino horned frogs by far


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> albino horned frogs by far


The juveniles always remind me of a marshmallow that can bite back


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Alex M said:


> The juveniles always remind me of a marshmallow that can bite back


lol i used to have a cranwell but im hoping to pick up a albino at one of the shows this year


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

cruziohyla craspedopus

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/102466-i-d-please-must-seen.html

all credit to knighty for finding it in the first place.


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

yep that is nice froggie!
do you know its common name?


----------



## Green Glen (Oct 19, 2008)

*My FAV*

Im a man of simple pleasures and i would have to say my fav is defo bufo Viridis the european green toad as it was first ever back when i was 15 and have loved them ever since. RIP Terry and Loughie. Will defo be getting some of these in years to come. Lively, funny, and great characters.
Glen:2thumb:


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Frosch828 said:


> yep that is nice froggie!
> do you know its common name?


 
fringed leaf frog


----------

